# Chasing P1283



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

*'05 Frontier: Chasing P1283*

I'm almost a wit's end. 2005 Frontier SE V6. Code P1283 popped up and I have:
Cleaned/tested MAF
Checked for vac leaks
Checked for exhaust leaks
Replaced both O2's on driver's side.
Replaced PCV

.....and still....P1283

Engine runs fine. No loss of power or performance that I can detect. And yes, codes were cleared and ecm reset to relearn. Cats were replaced about 2 years ago.

Initially I thought I had an exhaust leak based on the sound of it. After 3 exhaust checks - no one has been able to identify the source. (I'm not quite sure how the VIAS flapping sound compares - but I haven't done that mod yet.)

If anyone has chased this as well, I would be much appreciative and very interested in your resolution.

NOTE: I am not certain the "sound" and the code have anything to do with each other. As i recall, code came first then sound a month or so later.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the problem is on bank 2 (driver's side), one or more injectors on that side could possibly be leaking or there could be a vacuum leak in one of the runners; attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source; with the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm gonna dump some seafoam in - some via a vac line, rest of it in the tank. If that doesn't kill the code - I'll have to go scrounge up a vac gauge....

I've only had a couple codes ever come up on this truck. In those cases, the code identified the problem relatively well. However, in the case of this P1283 - I gotta say Nissan had their head stuck way, way up into the darkness. When you consider that virtually everything that is "external" to the engine is either intake or exhaust - well, the code does jack squat to narrow the field.>


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you the the ECM was "reset," do you mean either the codes were erased and/or the battery was disconnect, or do you mean the self-learning memory was cleared with a scan tool? If the self-learning was not cleared, the code will come back even after replacing the air/fuel sensor. Refer Nissan TSB NTB04-126:

Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

I erased the codes.....and then also did the "stomp - stomp - clap - clap" manual routine to reset the self learning memory.

FWIW - I learned pretty quickly that if you don't erase codes FIRST - the code will remain regardless if you clear the SL mem.


Oh! I threw in the towel and am taking it to a shop Wednesday. My emissions/plates are now expired and I am tired of driving around under the cover of darkness to buy a gallon of milk.

BUT!!!!!! Unlike so many others before me - I will come back - right here to this same page - and detail what was found and what the fix was. Yes, I know that is a tad bit snarky - but it drives me crazy when folks come here for help, they get the help - and then don't report back that it fixed their issue. New readers are left to 'assume' that the last thing mentioned was the fix. It just stinks of that "I got mine. Nasty break for you" mentality.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

And - it's done. 

$25 of gaskets ended up costing about $500. Although I had the exhaust checked not once - but TWICE! - for leaks, both shops were wrong....well, sorta. At the first shop, the tech pointed out the carbon signature of leaky gaskets at the downside of both cats. But - the shop owner came along, poo-poo's the tech, and declared it was "nuthing but them crappy aftermarket cats". Well, guess what leonard? You're tech was right and you're a bit looney!

The really, really, really aggravating part is that ALL of this could have been avoided if a certain after-market cat company (PaceSetter) included gaskets with the cats...because that's the understanding at AutoAnything. They didn't - and what I know now is that the old gaskets got used again......

In any case, the issue is hopefully resolved. I need to put some miles on it before i get it emission checked.


----------



## siroiszoo (May 20, 2009)

@netxtown: Did this solve your problem? My mechanic has been chasing the P1283 code (so aptly named, btw) for a month now, on my 04 Nissan Titan. Since there was nothing posted after gasket replacement, I'm assuming this was the real solution.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes - replacing the gaskets was the fix. They unbolted both sides at the cats - slid the entire exhaust system backwards, slapped in two new gaskets, slid it back together, and torqued it down. About 45 minutes and the chase was over.

Bear in mind that I had gone to two other places to check for leaks and they found none. I ended up replacing an o2 sensor that probably didn't need replacing before the leaks were detected.


----------



## Tvilayhane (Aug 1, 2018)

You definitely have an exhaust leak. I would check the exhaust manifold for cracks and check around the gasket flanges and exhaust manifold gasket. This is the code I had for and exhaust leak, but most mistaken it for an O2 sensor/ intake manifold leak.


----------

